# Seeking Dallas Area Apartments That Allow GSD's



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm currently in the planning stage of moving when my lease ends mid summer. Besides hoping to find one on a budget I am having a hellish time finding one without a breed restriction against German Shepherds.

Does anyone living in the Dallas area know of a GSD/large breed friendly apartment complex?

It's so sad that our breed is misunderstood so badly. They are truly such loving dogs, most wouldn't hurt a fly yet because of their capabilities and size are deemed somehow evil. SMH


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you haven't already, try contacting Good Shepherd Rescue North TX and North TX GSD Rescue. When I was volunteering with AGSDR they kept a list of GSD-friendly housing in the Austin area to give to people who had to rehome their dogs due to moving I wouldn't be surprised if the rescues here could help you as well.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I will be moving to Dallas within the next two years, so if you find any please post them here!

If your dog obtains a *CGC*, many apartments that have breed restrictions will let him in, and sometimes for free.

We are going to try to get ours this summer !


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

My coworker lives in Allen (just North of Dallas) and has a Golden Retrieve/German Shepherd mix at their apartments so maybe check them out if you wanted to go to that part of the metroplex......Aubrey at Twin Creeks.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

you do better to try and find a house to rent.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I feel your pain OP, I'm looking for GSD friendly housing in my area. Breed restrictions suck, though I get why they do it.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I will be moving to Dallas within the next two years, so if you find any please post them here!
> 
> If your dog obtains a *CGC*, many apartments that have breed restrictions will let him in, and sometimes for free.
> 
> We are going to try to get ours this summer !


I was looking into CGC for Eva. Might have to do that now!

Thanks for the tips everyone and will look into the GSD rescue see if they know of places and I'll contact those apts in Allen


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Re. the CGC, it's a good idea but just make sure people are not mistaking that as some kind of service dog. A lot of property managers know they cannot NOT allow service dogs but don't really understand what dogs are service dogs and what dogs are pets (or support dogs or therapy dogs - which are not service dogs).


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

If I put Eva into bite training for shutzhund do I have to declare that to the apartment people?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Texas_Eva said:


> If I put Eva into bite training for shutzhund do I have to declare that to the apartment people?


 
no. thats not even information they need to know.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When I was renting with a dog (a spaniel mix, but still, lots of appartments had no dog rules), I didn't even bother with apartments. Always found nice suites in private homes that were pet friendly. Or a privately owned home set up as three individual suites for renting out. A CGC will help for sure. I moved quite a few times when I had William, and sorta mentioning in the conversation that he was a therapy dog always changed the landlord's attitude if they were hesitant. 

Also, don't wait to see ads that say "pets allowed", contact the landlord yourself, and ask if a dog is okay. I've talked to landlords who never even thought about pets either way, and hesitated for a moment, which gave me an opening to sell them on my perfect dog. It was a lot of work each time I moved, but I always found affordable places that worked for me where my dog was welcome.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Texas_Eva said:


> If I put Eva into bite training for shutzhund do I have to declare that to the apartment people?


Agree with KZoppa - that shouldn't even come into the equation. Most people have no idea what Schutzhund is, and equate bite-training with a vicious dog. 

Focus on the positives: how friendly, responsive and well trained Eva is. That won't change whether you do bite training or not.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> no. thats not even information they need to know.





Castlemaid said:


> Agree with KZoppa - that shouldn't even come into the equation. Most people have no idea what Schutzhund is, and equate bite-training with a vicious dog.
> 
> Focus on the positives: how friendly, responsive and well trained Eva is. That won't change whether you do bite training or not.


 
exactly. all they need to know if your dog is polite and friendly. Also, some complexs/private owners may be hestitant but also might be more inclined to say yes if they meet the dog themselves and see how nice the dog is. Keep in mind though that a lot of places wont rent to those with a dog under a year old just an FYI as i dont know how old your dog is. If you can find a private owner thats your best bet but look everywhere. You never know how lucky you can get. Also if you crate train, you can also let the landlord know that the dog is crate trained and not destructive. If you have letters of recommendation from previous landlords regarding your dog those can help too.


----------



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

I know this is a very late reply but incase someoe needs this information in future. All apartments under Camden accepts gsds. I have one and had a hard time to find a place. Goto camdenliving.com for details. They are pricey but our babies are welcomed there!


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Apartments that Allow GSDs in North DFW*

I'm going to compile a list for anybody needing it. BTW these are all very nice apartments.

Grapevine, TX:
Marquis at Silver Oaks - Allows mixes
Cross Creek Apartments
Camden Riverwalk Apartments

Frisco, TX:
Vintage at Legacy
The Residences at Starwood
Lodge at Frisco Bridges

Plano, TX:
Water's Edge - yards
Bella Vida at Ridgeview - yards
Century Legacy Village - yards
Heritage at Lakeside


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Plano, TX:
Northside at Legacy - yards
Parkside at Legacy - yards


----------



## AnnaBorel (Oct 16, 2013)

We are relocating to DFW and had this same challange. I complied a list of GSD friendly and unfriendly apartment communities. All of these are in North DFW, mainly Allen, Plano or Frisco.

GSD Friendly
-Legends at Rigeview Ranch
-Jefferson at Creekside
-Lansbook at Twin Creeks (if proven to be non aggressive)
-Benton Pointe (if proven to be non aggressive)
-Courtney Manor
-Windsor Place Townhomes

GSD not Friendly
-Avenues at Craig Ranch
-Discovery at Rowlett Creek
-DeLayne At Twin Creeks
-McDermott Place
-Mckinney Place
-Ranch at Ridgeview
-Riachi at ONE21
-Saxon Woods
-Legends at Chase Oaks
-saxony at chase oaks
-Mission Gate


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Updating my previous list*

German Shepherd Friendly as of 3/31/2014:

Grapevine, TX:
Camden Riverwalk Apartments
Lakes of Williamsberg - not so nice area, but inexpensive

Frisco, TX:
Vintage at Legacy
The Residences at Starwood
Lodge at Frisco Bridges

Plano, TX:
Water's Edge - yards
Bella Vida at Ridgeview - yards
Century Legacy Village - yards
Heritage at Lakeside
Northside at Legacy - yards
Parkside at Legacy - yards 

Keller, TX:
Lakes of Stone Glen
Grand Estates

North Richland Hills, TX:
The Bluffs at Ironhorse


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

German Shepherd Friendly as of 3/31/2014:

Grapevine, TX:
Camden Riverwalk Apartments
Lakes of Williamsberg - not so nice area, but inexpensive

Frisco, TX:
Vintage at Legacy
The Residences at Starwood
Lodge at Frisco Bridges

Plano, TX:
Water's Edge - yards
Bella Vida at Ridgeview - yards
Century Legacy Village - yards
Heritage at Lakeside
Northside at Legacy - yards
Parkside at Legacy - yards 

Keller, TX:
Lakes of Stone Glen
Grand Estates
Watervue - yards

North Richland Hills, TX:
The Bluffs at Ironhorse


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

looking for a house in Plano at the moment and let me tell you, having a hard time finding houses that have a backyard that isn't 100 percent POOL lol. I know it gets hot there but dang! Can't a lady get some grass?


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

mego said:


> looking for a house in Plano at the moment and let me tell you, having a hard time finding houses that have a backyard that isn't 100 percent POOL lol. I know it gets hot there but dang! Can't a lady get some grass?


Oh yes, in Plano we don't do grassy backyards. I was amazed when I actually got out into Fort Worth how BIG and amazingly grassy and lush their backyards are. Totally envious!!!


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fort Worth Apartments:
Fireside Townhomes - expensive w/ yards


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Euless:
Norstar @ Bear Creek


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

mego said:


> looking for a house in Plano at the moment and let me tell you, having a hard time finding houses that have a backyard that isn't 100 percent POOL lol. I know it gets hot there but dang! Can't a lady get some grass?


I'm in Plano. If you want 1-2 acres check out Lucas and Parker. They are both on the east side of Plano. If I can be of any help let me know.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure if this is in range of where you're looking, but my brother and his family (and his boxer and 2 min pins) rented a really nice, large house with a fully fenced yard in Little Elm. I'm sorry, I can't remember the exact rent, but I remember it was less than $1000/month. Good luck!


----------



## Sleepyhouse22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Renting a house is always a possibility - we use hotpads.com to find everything and go driving often. I would say you have about a 25% "okay" rate for having a German Shepherd. Most all properties managed by a "property management group" are going to tell you no for insurance reasons so you'll need to find individual owners.

The difference in costs between renting a house and renting an apartment is also based off of the assumption that you don't want to live in a crap hole, so a house will cost more just to not live in the ghetto.

House initial payments: ~$2,500-$3,000
1st month's rent (ex. $1,000)
1 full month's rent as deposit ($1,000)
pet deposit ($300-500)
app fees ($0-$40/person)

Apartment initial payments: ~$1,500-$2,000
1st month's rent (ex. $800)
apartment deposit ($300-500)
pet deposit ($300-500)
app fees ($50-100)

I will also say, living in a house is a lot pricier just in general. Water is at least $20 more plus the initial $50 to turn it on, electric is $50-100 more monthly. 20% of the time you have to provide your own refrigerator. 90% of the time you have to have your own washer and dryer. $20-40/month for lawn care or buy your own lawn mower for cheap ($50-100).

This is just an idea for anybody looking into a house vs apartment in the Metroplex. 

I am providing a list of apartments that accept German Shepherds because:
1) sometimes you are in a bind and need to get into an apartment fast 
2) you don't know the area and don't want to rent a house 
3) house initial payments are too much 
4) house continuing costs are too much 
5) landlords are more often greedy, nosey people
6) I don't want anybody thinking there aren't housing options for them that allow GSDs so they get rid of them.

For those who say you shouldn't have a large dog in an apartment... almost guaranteed our dogs get out more than most house dogs. We live in an apartment complex with fenced yards, huge grass fields, a dog park, walking trails, etc. Because we are in an apartment, our dog goes everywhere with us. He gets out everyday for a run, Frisbee, going shopping, local parks, etc. Living in an apartment is not cruel to a large dog. It's people who don't treat their dogs right that are cruel. Everybody I know who has large dogs in their houses keeps them out in their backyard and they never leave the house. Shame.

I'm not getting onto anybody here. These are just things you hear often when you rent.


----------

